# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  ποιος θα το λεγε πως θα σκεφτομουν την αυτοκτονια...

## kogio

καλησπερα σας....
παντα ελεγα... να ζουσαμε ολοι παντοτινα ,τι ωραια που θα ηταν...ετσι πρεπει...σε κανενα δεν αξιζει ο θανατος,ειτε ειναι καλος ειτε κακος ανθρωπος...
παντα ελεγα...θελω να ξερω οτι εχω ζησει οταν θα πεθανω...
τωρα πλεον λεω...μακαρι να μπορουσα να το κανω...
αδιεξοδη ζωη χωρις χαρες,ολο λυπες απανωτα...
τι κι αν περιμενω να δω αν ολα φτιαξουν;διαισ8ανομαι πως ολα θα χειροτερεψουν,δυστυχως..

----------


## μυσπ

Καλησπερα σου μελος,εισαι εδωπερα ζωντανος κ πρεπει να παλεψεις μην βλαψεις τον εαυτο σου με οποιονδηποτε τροπο,Πρεπει να ενημερωσεις τους οικειους σου για να γνωριζουν τι σκεφτεσαι να σου σταθουν,ολο αυτο μου θυμιζει καταθλιψη κ πρεπει να απευθυνθεις κ σε ειδικο,Κανε κατι το συντομοτερο καλο κουραγιο!

----------


## καθρεπτης

κότζιο δυστυχώς είμαστε όλοι σε δύσκολη φάση σ' αυτή τη χώρα... το θέμα είναι να μπορέσεις να βρεις τις λίγες έστω όμορφες στιγμές που έχεις... ή να προσπαθήσεις να επαναφέρεις στην ζωή σου της όμορφες στιγμές που είχες και έχασες... 
μένεις μόνος σου ή έχεις συγκατοίκους? δεν μπορείς να τους μιλήσεις για το πρόβλημα σου? το ότι σκέφτεσαι την αυτοκτονία εννοώ...

----------


## the only peace I can find

Μην περιμένεις τα πράγματα να αλλάξουν. Άλλαξε τα εσύ. Η ζωή, σε κάποιο βαθμό, είναι αποτέλεσμα των ενεργειών μας.
Σιγά σιγά, με ένα βήμα τη φορά, θα τα καταφέρεις. Όλα αλλάζουν, εκτός από τον θάνατο. Γι'αυτό και μόνο, αγάπα τη ζωή!

----------


## nikoleta87

Kogio καλησπέρα,

το ότι αισθάνεσαι αυτά ΤΩΡΑ δε σημαίνει πως θα τα αισθάνεσαι και αύριο. Ειρωνικά, αυτό που σε κάνει να σκέφτεσαι την αυτοκτονία είναι το αύριο, που δε το ξέρεις και το αναιρείς με το σήμερα, που όχι μόνο το ξέρεις, αλλά χάρη σε αυτό θα διαμορφώσεις το αύριό σου. Ναι, η αλήθεια είναι πως πάνω -κάτω έχουμε μια ρεαλιστική εκτίμηση του "αύριο" και της δικής μας μελλοντικής ζωής, αλλά αφενός, μόνο ο Θεός γνωρίζει το αύριο και αφετέρου, το ποιος θα είσαι αύριο συναρτάται με αυτό που θα γίνεις σήμερα. 
Αυτό σημαίνει πως μπορεί να μην αλλάξουν τα πράγματα, αλλά μπορεί να αλλάξεις ΕΣΥ. Να κάνει το μυαλό σου μια τεράστια στροφή και να γίνεις κάποιος άλλος. Δεν είναι οι εξωτερικές δυνατότητες που μας προσδιορίζουν. Ο εαυτός μας είναι. Αν για παράδειγμα, νιώθεις πως δεν μπορείς να βρεις σύντροφο λόγω της εξωτερικής σου εμφάνισης, να θυμάσαι πως υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που έχουν μεγάλη επιτυχία σε αυτό τον τομέα χωρίς να είναι ιδιαίτερα όμορφοι. Αυτό που αλλάζει είναι το πως νιώθουν και το πως παρουσιάζουν τον εαυτό τους. Εάν νιώθεις φόβο για το μέλλον, πιθανώς να είναι επειδή αυτή την περίοδο νιώθεις ήττα και εύλογα, φόβο. Αυτά που ζητάς από τη ζωή σου, άλλοι τα έχουνε επειδή έχουνε τον ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΑ για να τα έχουν. Δυναμισμό, αισιοδοξία, αυτοπεποίθηση, πίστη κλπ. Συνεπώς, εάν δεν πιστεύεις στην ζωή, πίστεψε στον εαυτό σου. Η δική μου γνώμη είναι πως ΜΠΟΡΕΙ να αλλάξει ο άνθρωπος όταν δει πως δε μπορεί αλλιώς να προχωρήσει μπροστά. 
Μην υποτιμάς λοιπόν τον πάτο στον οποίο νιώθεις πως έχεις πέσει. Η ζωή δυστυχώς σε κάθε ευκαιρία υπενθυμίζει πως "ναι, υπάρχει πιο κάτω κι από τον πάτο". Όμως τίποτα δεν κρατάει για πάντα. Το μόνο που δεν δοκίμασες είναι να κάνεις τη στροφή που προανέφερα. Και οι δυσκολίες που περνάς θα σε ζυμώσουν. Αυτές είναι που θα σε αλλάξουν. Έχεις δυο επιλογές, είτε να μεμψιμοιρείς και να χάνεσαι στο σκοτάδι (που κι αυτό φυσιολογικό είναι, γιατί σε πάει πιο κοντά στην ανθρώπινη φύση σου. Όταν πονάς, βλέπεις ποιος είσαι. Τότε είναι που σκάβεις μέσα σου), είτε να αλλάξεις χαρακτήρα και σιγά σιγά να αρχίσεις να αποκτάς την προσωπικότητα που θα ήθελες να έχεις και που θα σε βοηθήσει να γίνεις και να αποκτήσεις αυτό που επιθυμείς. Πώς θα το κάνεις αυτό; βρες ποιος θες να είσαι. Πάρε τον ρόλο και παίξτον.

Η ΖΩΗ, ΟΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΕΣ ΜΑΣ ΔΙΝΟΥΝ ΕΝΑΝ ΡΟΛΟ/ ΡΟΛΟΥΣ. ΤΟ ΑΝ ΘΑ ΤΟΝ/ΤΟΥΣ ΠΑΙΞΟΥΜΕ Η ΟΧΙ, ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΜΑΣ ΧΕΡΙ. Αυτό είναι που ξεχνάμε. 

Καλή δύναμη,
Νικολέτα

----------


## kogio

απλα...ολα ειναι ενας φαυλος κυκλος...σε ολους τους τομεις της ζωης μου.
παρολο που δεν ειμαι αχρηστη,,,νιωθω πολυ...

----------


## καθρεπτης

Φαντάζομαι πως είσαι άνεργη... είναι ο κύριος λόγος που νιώθουμε άχρηστοι αυτή την εποχή... δίκιο έχεις να νιώθεις έτσι, οχι επειδή είσαι άχρηστη... απλά λογικό είναι να το νιώθεις... Αν σε παρηγορεί σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα... Και αν σε παρηγορεί κι αυτό είναι πολλοί δυστυχώς στην θέση την δικιά σου... Το να αυτοκτονήσεις βέβαια δεν είναι η λύση και το ξέρεις φαντάζομαι... είναι η απελπισία που νιώθειις όμως που στην φέρνει συνέχεια στο μυαλο...
Αν θες όμως να συγκεκριμενοποιήσεις το προβλημα σου... τον λόγο που εσύ νιώθεις έτσι.. και για να το βγάλεις από μέσα σου... κυρίως γι αυτό... και για να μην κάνουμε εικασίες...

----------


## kogio

εν μερει ναι ανεργη ειμαι...με 100 ευρω τον μηνα δε λες οτι δουλευεις κιολας..
με σχολη..εχω μεταπτυχιακο κι εχω πελαγωσει που λενε...
προσωπικα ειναι αυτα που με ανησυχουν παραπανω...παντρευτηκα προσφατα αλλα μαλλον ειναι ενα μεγαλο ψεμμα ολα....ολα...
και η οικογενεια μου με πιεζει παρα πολυ.

----------


## καθρεπτης

Να ζήσετε ευτυχισμένοι λοιπόν... 
Ψέμα δεν είναι ρε συ Κοτζιο... εσύ θα το κάνεις ψεύτικο ή αληθινό... Καταλαβαίνω πως δεν είχε προυπάρξει συγκατοίκηση και είσαι υπό το σοκ της ανακάλυψης των δυσκολιών της συγκατοίκησης ε? Το θέμα είναι να έχετε επικοινωνία και ειλικρίνεια... είναι τα βασικά αυτά... και σεβασμό στην προσωπικότητα του άλλου καθώς και στις ανάγκες της δικές σου, τις οποίες πρέπει να εκφράζεις, αυτό δεν εχει καμία σχέση με γκρίνια βέβαια, στην οποία δεν πρέπει να τον φλομώσεις... θα τον απομακρύνεις με την γκρίνια... 
Μέχρι να ξεκαθάρισεις μέσα σου πάντως αν είναι ψέμα μεγάλο όλο αυτό, μην κάνεις την μπουρδά και κάνεις παιδί (θα πιέζουν σίγουρα και οι οικογενειες) για να σώσει την κατάσταση... θα σε πιέσει περισσότερο... Αυτό που προέχει τώρα είναι να γνωριστείτε με τον σύζυγο...

----------


## kogio

> Να ζήσετε ευτυχισμένοι λοιπόν... 
> Ψέμα δεν είναι ρε συ Κοτζιο... εσύ θα το κάνεις ψεύτικο ή αληθινό... Καταλαβαίνω πως δεν είχε προυπάρξει συγκατοίκηση και είσαι υπό το σοκ της ανακάλυψης των δυσκολιών της συγκατοίκησης ε? Το θέμα είναι να έχετε επικοινωνία και ειλικρίνεια... είναι τα βασικά αυτά... και σεβασμό στην προσωπικότητα του άλλου καθώς και στις ανάγκες της δικές σου, τις οποίες πρέπει να εκφράζεις, αυτό δεν εχει καμία σχέση με γκρίνια βέβαια, στην οποία δεν πρέπει να τον φλομώσεις... θα τον απομακρύνεις με την γκρίνια... 
> Μέχρι να ξεκαθάρισεις μέσα σου πάντως αν είναι ψέμα μεγάλο όλο αυτό, μην κάνεις την μπουρδά και κάνεις παιδί (θα πιέζουν σίγουρα και οι οικογενειες) για να σώσει την κατάσταση... θα σε πιέσει περισσότερο... Αυτό που προέχει τώρα είναι να γνωριστείτε με τον σύζυγο...


 oχι...δεν ειναι ετσι...ξερουμε ο ενας τον αλλον καλα...απλα προσπα8ει να με αλλαξει σε οτι τον βολευει..κι αποτην αλλη αμφιταλανευεται με αλλη...οποτε μονο ευτυχισμενα δε 8α ζησουμε απο
οτι καταλαβες..εχουμε βαλει εμπροσ το διαζυγιο αλλα ενω κι οι 2 μασ 8ελουμε να προσπαθησουμε ειναι η ...αλλη στην μεση που χωνεται...

----------


## καθρεπτης

Συγνώμη ρε συ κοπελιά... πότε παντρευτήκατε?? Συγκατοικούσατε πιο πριν? Να τον γνωρίσεις ως συγκάτοικο εννοούσα, που όπως και να το κάνεις... βλέπεις καινούριες πτυχές στον άλλον, που όσο καλά και να τον γνώριζες δεν θα τις ήξερες... Πριν το γάμο σε δεχόταν όπως είσαι και μετά του ήρθε το να σε αλλάξει? Και αυτά που θέλει να αλλάξει σε εσένα θες να τα αλλάξεις κι εσύ ή είναι χαρακτηριστικά σου που σου αρέσουν...
Όσο για την άλλη... δεν χώνεται από μόνη της.. κάποιος της επιτρέπει να χωθεί... και αυτή προφανώς δεν είσαι εσύ... Η άλλη δεν υπήρχε πριν τον γάμο? Αν θέλετε να προσπαθήσετε και οι δύο... και δεν στο λέει έτσι για να μην σε πληγώσει θα προσπθήσετε... καμία άλλη δεν μπορεί να χωθεί σε ένα δεμένο ζευγάρι... ούτε καν η μάνα του...
Και μεταξύ μας τώρα... το ξέρω πόσο ανακουφιστικό είναι να ρίχνεις το βάρος σ' αυτήν και όχι στον δικό σου, αλλά καμία άλλη δεν ευθύνεται... γιατί αν δεν ήταν αυτή.. θα ήταν κάποια άλλη... Αν δεν μπορέσει να την βγάλει αυτός απ' την μέση (σημαίνει πως δεν θέλει αρκετά) και δεν αξίζει να προσπαθείς μόνο εσύ ή να υπομένεις... εκτός κι αν σ' αρέσουν τα τρίγωνα... (και δεν μιλάω για ερωτικά, αλλά για σχεσεις μοιραμένες)

----------


## kogio

σας ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις,οτι ειναι να γινει θα γινει...

----------


## καθρεπτης

Καλό κουράγιο στην προσπάθεια σου!!! Και δεν αξίζει να σκέφτεσαι την αυτοκτόνια... Σου πέσαν πολλά μαζεμένα και έχεις φρικάρει... αλλά θα περάσουν πίστεψε με.
Καλό σου βράδυ

----------


## 66psy

απλα *ΜΗΝ!!!* κανε οτιδηποτε αλλο εκτος αυτο!! μην το σκεφτεσαι!!!! δεν ειναι λυση.. ειναι ανουσιο τελειως.. δεν εχει νοημα.. αφου θα ερθει που θα ερθει γιατι δεν ζεις οσο ζεις!? παντα υπαρχουν λυσεις μελος!! μπορει να μην φαινονται εξ αρχης αλλα παντα υπαρχουν!! μπορει να μην ψαχνεις σωστα, μπορει να μην ηρθε ακομη η ωρα!! αλλα παντα υπαρχουν!! αισιοδοξια ακομη και στην πιο γαμημενη χειροτερη στιγμη! θα ρθει το πληρωμα του χρονου.. αρκει να προσπαθουμε να ελπιζουμε και να εχουμε υπομονη!

----------


## kogio

δε ειναι οτι 8ελω να αυτοκτονησω...απλα αρχισα να το σκεφτομαι εκει που μεχρι πριν 2 μερες ουτε καν 8α φανταζομουν οτι θα μπορουσα εστω...και να το σκεφτω...
και δεν ειναι οτι θα αυτοκονησω, οτι θα γινω αυτοχειρας...ισως απλα...προκαλεσω θανατο, ειμαι απροσεκτη, δεν κοιταζω υγεια μου κλπ...

----------


## manner

Και θεωρείς ότι η σκέψη να εγκαταλείψεις την προσοχή σε εσένα και η αρρώστεια που θα μπορούσε να έρθει να σε βασανίσει λίγο για να αυτομαστιγωθείς για να νιώσεις πόνο που θα σωματοποιηθεί θα γεμίσει την όποια πληγή μεγάλη ή μικρή έχει προέλθει από κάτι που πάει στραβά σε έναν γάμο? Μήπως το ότι η έλλειψη εργασίας σε κάνει να νιώσεις σαν παιδί κατώτερου θεού. Η αυτοπεποίθησή σου βάλλεται από τις μεριές που σε επηρεάζουν περισσότερο. Το χειρότερο είναι να χάσεις την αξιπορέπειά σου γενικότερα και περισσότερο όταν θα στέκεσαι κάθε πρωί στον καθρέφτη. Ειδικά όταν έχεις την ψυχή σου καθαρή ότι προσπάθησε το είναι σου να κάνει αυτό που μπορούσε καλύτερο απέναντι στον άντρα σου και στην δουλειά σου αξίζεις ένα χαμόγελο. Λίγες στροφές στον νου παραπάνω χρειάζεται για να αντινμετωπίσεις ότι έρχεται, δεν νομίζεις?

----------


## 66psy

_Λίγες στροφές στον νου παραπάνω χρειάζεται για να αντινμετωπίσεις ότι έρχεται, δεν νομίζεις?_
δεν διαβασα τα παραπανω παντως πιστευω οτι στριψε στριψε κατι θα βρεθει! για τα παντα υπαρχει σολουσιον!

----------


## manner

> _Λίγες στροφές στον νου παραπάνω χρειάζεται για να αντινμετωπίσεις ότι έρχεται, δεν νομίζεις?_
> δεν διαβασα τα παραπανω παντως πιστευω οτι στριψε στριψε κατι θα βρεθει! για τα παντα υπαρχει σολουσιον!


Υπάρχει υπάρχει και στριψε στρίψε (ή και στίψτε στίψτε, πορτοκαλάδα κανείς???), αλλά και η μοναξιά ενώ έχεις σύντροφο είναι δύσκολη, ειδικά εάν απέχει λόγω αδιαφορίας. Μέσα σε όλα χρειάζεται και κάποιο ζεστό χαμόγελο για να κρατάει την ισσοροπία.

----------


## 66psy

> Υπάρχει υπάρχει και στριψε στρίψε (ή και στίψτε στίψτε, πορτοκαλάδα κανείς???), αλλά και η μοναξιά ενώ έχεις σύντροφο είναι δύσκολη, ειδικά εάν απέχει λόγω αδιαφορίας. Μέσα σε όλα χρειάζεται και κάποιο ζεστό χαμόγελο για να κρατάει την ισσοροπία.


χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα *ή και στίψτε στίψτε, πορτοκαλάδα κανείς???*
αν δεν εχεις ενα χαμογελο ειναι δυσκολα τα πραγματα.. αλλα για ολους μας πιστευω υπαρχει ενα χαμογελο εκει εξω.. και οπως το στριψε στριψε ετσι κι αυτο με υπομονη θα ερθει! αυτο πιστευω εγω!
οταν σκαει το προβλημα νομιζεις ερχεται η καταστροφη.. μετα ομως με τον καιρο και την προσπαθεια βλεπεις λυσεις που δεν εβλεπες.. 
ετσι συμβαινει

----------


## Φωτεινη!

Ναι γλυκια μου,τα δεδομενα αλλαζουν,εχεις μια νεα τροπη στο γαμο σου.Ενα τριτο προσωπο παντα πληγωνει μια σχεση που γουσταρουμε πολυ.
Ομως αυτο το "ενω κι δυο μας θελουμε να προσπαθησουμε,αλλα δεν...", τι σημαινει..
Ειναι εγωισμος απο μεριας σας ή φοβος δικος σου οτι η αλλη χωνεται κι εχει αρκετη επιρροη ηδη..?Οσο πληγωμενη κι αν εισαι,γτ πληγωθηκες σα γυναικα κ σαν ανθρωπος,μην αποχωρησεις απο φοβο.

----------


## manner

Να ρισκάρω κάτι? Σαν κάτι να κλυδωνίζει τα πόδια σου, γιατί να το αφήσεις να συνεχίσει και να πατήσεις λίγο παραπέρα, δεν μπορεί κάτι θα έχεις στην ψυχούλα σου. Ένα ψήγμα ζωής μέσα σου μπορεί να σε κάνει να χαμογελάσεις. Αυτό το ξέρεις καλύτερα από όλους, υπάρχει και ένα στιχάκι που λέει: 
"Η αγάπη μου για σένα είναι αθάνατη
τα δάκρυά μου θα έιναι τόσο θνητά..."

----------


## kogio

εχει επιρροη ναι..δυστυχως...και επειδη πολλες φορες τα χουμε τσουγκρισει και ξανα μαζι, δε θελω να γινει αλλη μια...
γιατι τωρα ειναι αλλιωτικα, πιο σοβαρα, δεν εχω ελπιδες...δε 8α χω ζωη___

----------


## Φωτεινη!

> εχει επιρροη ναι..δυστυχως...και επειδη πολλες φορες τα χουμε τσουγκρισει και ξανα μαζι, δε θελω να γινει αλλη μια...
> γιατι τωρα ειναι αλλιωτικα, πιο σοβαρα, δεν εχω ελπιδες...δε 8α χω ζωη___


Ωπα...ακομα κι αν οι εξελιξεις δεν ειναι καλες,Θα ΕΧΕΙΣ ζωη!
Ξερεις γτ?επειδη τα εχετε τσουγκρισει.Αυτο σημαινει οτι δεν εισαι ευχαριστημενη,σκεψου μηπως εχεις μονο εναν εγωισμο που πληγωνεται ή οχι.Εσυ με εσενα.

----------


## kogio

δυστυχως δεν ειναι ο εγωισμος...εχω πεσει πολυ χαμηλα ηδη...

----------


## kogio

ατυχης αποπειρα..ειναι πολυ δυσκολο τελικα...

----------


## Mriya

kogio τι συνέβη;

----------


## manner

θα ήθελα πολύ να σου έγραφα κάποια πράγματα αλλά δυστυχώς έχεις απενεργοποιήσει τα προσωπικά μηνύματα. Μήπως πρέπει να αρχίσεις να μιλάς ουσιαστικά και όχι εδώ?

----------


## kogio

δεν ηξερα οτι ηταν απενεργοποιημενα ,,,συγγνωμη...

----------


## manner

ακομα απενεργοποιημένα είναι....

----------


## manner

ελπίζω να μην μιλας σοβαρα, διέξοδος υπάρχει υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που μπορούν να βοηθήσουν πραγματικα. βοηθησαν και εμένα. γιαυτό ζήτησα να ενεργοποιήσεις τα πμ

----------


## kogio

εμενα μου δειχνει οτι μπορειτε να μου στελνετε..τελος παντων,,,,,απλα πλεον δε με συγκινει κατι...απλα ζω...

----------


## manner

το θέμα είναι να ζεις, οχι να προσπαθείς για το αντιθετο

----------


## betelgeuse

Τα π.μ ενεργοποιουνται , εφοσον το καθε μελος συμπληρωσει 50 μηνυματα στο φορουμ.
Manner αν εχεις να προτεινεις κατι που θα βοηθουσε την θεματοθετρια , θα μπορουσες να το γραψεις και εδω.

----------


## manner

δεν στέκομαι στο τι μπορεί να σε συγκινήσει ή όχι όσο κι αν φαίνεται πεζο ή κυνικό. Προσπαθώ να βεβαιωθώ ότι θα σκεφτείς λίγο πιο λογικά. Θα μπορούσες να υποσχεθείς κάτι τέτοιο, ότι θα ξημερώσει και για σένα η ημέρα αύριο?

----------


## manner

Θα το έκανες?

----------


## manner

> Τα π.μ ενεργοποιουνται , εφοσον το καθε μελος συμπληρωσει 50 μηνυματα στο φορουμ.
> Manner αν εχεις να προτεινεις κατι που θα βοηθουσε την θεματοθετρια , θα μπορουσες να το γραψεις και εδω.


Εννοώ την γραμμη για την αυτοκτονία, μπορεί να καλέσει και να μιλήσει ανώνυμα.

----------


## manner

Εγώ το έγραψα betelgeuse ήδη είμαι αγχωμένος αρκετά...συγνώμη.

----------


## manner

Kogio? Μια απλή υπόσχεση είναι...

----------


## manner

Και μάλλον θα την κρατήσεις  :Smile:  Καληνύχτα  :Smile:

----------


## kogio

σας ευχαριστω , ειλικρινα, που ασχολειστε....μου περνανε διαφορες σκεψεις απο το μυαλο.οταν και αν γινει πιστευω 8α ειναι σκεψη στιγμης...γιατι αν κατσεισ και το προγραμματισεις τελικα φανταζει πολυ τρομακτικο...

----------

